# [OT] Darvin sara' free software!

## fedeliallalinea

Questa si che e' una bella notizia qui trovate  la notizia riportata su punto informatico. 

Tra tutte le brutte vicende successe ultimamente (vedi SCO) una bella notizia fa bene.

----------

## Benve

E se un giorno Darwin sostituisse il kernel di Linux nei nostri sistemi?

Potrebbe succedere. Non so se essere spaventato o contento

----------

## cerri

Difficile dirlo: e' troppo legato a un hardware e basato su sw di terze parti (BSD).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Difficile dirlo: e' troppo legato a un hardware e basato su sw di terze parti (BSD).

 

Concordo con cerri. Io penso che forse riuscira' a sostituire Linux sui mac.

----------

## Benve

Comunque è bello sapere che c'è un kernel libero li bello pronto in caso di emergenza

----------

## codadilupo

Da una parte dico: e' bello vedere che c'e' qualcuno che ha capito che rilasciare la possibilita' di leggere il tuo codice significa:

1) godere di maggior fiducia

2) maggior rapidita' nella ricerca e la correzione di eventuali bachi

3) permettere a chi scrivere programmi per il tuo OS di farlo in maniere piu' completa

4) etc...

dall'altra mi sovviene: ma mamma microzozz non aveva comprato il 51% delle azioni apple  :Shocked:  ? Ahia!  :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## paolo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> [OT] Darvin sara' free software!

 

Erà già libero il codice di Darwin, ha solo ottenuto una certificazione dalla FSF.

E se non lo sapevate c'è anche Darwin/x86.

La splendida interfaccia grafica resta chiusa e proprietaria  :Sad: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Aggiungerei:

 *Quote:*   

> What Darwin/x86 Is, And What It Is Not
> 
> Is:
> 
>     * An Open-Source operating system created by NeXT, Inc. (now Apple Computer)
> ...

 

E non mi sembra poco.

CMQ, e' bello vedere che sia OS.

----------

